# Minimalist dcc controller



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

HELLO,

Perhaps you can suggest a DCC Controller for the following uses:

I've never had more than one locomotive on my past layouts. (G-Scale, O-Scale 2-Rail)

I'm now building my first HO-Scale layout, again with _*just one locomotive*_ (a Broadway Limited GN 2-8-0 Consolidation), with Paragon 2 DCC/Sound.

It has a main line of 137 feet with no switches, branches, or sidings, just a continuous loop.

My requirements would be a single "Address" for my single locomotive, 8 Speed Steps, and 3 Sound Functions: Whistle, Bell, and Air Brake Release.

What can you recommend?

Thanks,
WATER STOP


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

You will want to blow the horn also. There are other things you will want when you
find out what all can be done with DCC. I recommend a digitrax zephyr. I don't have
one, I have the digitrax super chief but you don't need anything like that. The zephyr
will do it all and it is expandable if you want to do more. The zephyr will run you $150
to $170. You can get the Bachmann for about half that but it will have less power and not the ability to change CVs as well as the zephyr. Right now you might not care about CVs,
but you will.


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

HEY MOPAC,

My steam loco does not have a horn...just a whistle.

What's a CV?

Here's a picture of a MRC DCC system I had for a short time...I hated it!

Too many functions, and the speed was in steps, not smooth like my 40-year-old MRC analog controller,
which could select my diesel loco's horn and bell just by blipping the direction control!

Here's the DCC outfit and my old Analog controller. As I've said...I tried the DCC unit and hated it because it was unnecessarily complicated, and was in too many pieces.

My analog unit is smooth and triggers 2 of the sounds in my Atlas DC/DCC sound system in my O-Scale 2-Rail GP-35 Diesel.

Maybe my new BLI steamer will give me selectable sounds from my Analog controller too, because it's advertized as a DC/DCC decoder/sound system. (The loco hasn't arrived yet.)

Water Stop


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I would suggest you get a NCE PowerCab. There is one controller which also doubles as a command station putting two amps on the track. You MRC was unnecessarily complicated because you had a wired and wireless controller with a separate booster and wireless unit.

All current decoders support 128 speeds steps by default so you will have to change it if you want a lesser value.

What's a CV? Boy, have you got a lot to learn! Never mind it's quite easy once you get into it. They basically change the operating peramiters of your loco.


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

I've got a lot to learn, have I?

I could say the same to you if you were just getting into Astronomy.

Water Stop


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Sorry, it was meant as light hearted comment. And you could say that to me if  I was just getting into astronomy.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Most simple would be to stay with DC. You will have little to none control over the sounds
but on DC your loco will huff and puff and will toot when it starts and when it stops automatically. You will get sounds on DC just no control of them. I am not sure you
will like any DCC system. There is a learning period.

For what you want to do, DCC is not needed except to control sounds.


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

An NCE Power Cab is simple. It walks you through the programming steps. The manual is very clear and takes you through the steps. You don't have to know anything about CVs. The steps will program the things you want because you just want the basic sound stuff. Its an all in one unit with a thumb wheel to control speed.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

MRC makes a line of DC controllers that offer sound support on a DC layout It is called the Tech 6 2.0. I have no personal experience with it, but from the literature, it sounds like it would suit your needs better than DCC.

The MRC system you had was way more functionality than you needed, or were ready to deal with. Speed steps is the way all DCC systems work, though. While 12 steps is chunky control (although very similar to a prototype locomotive), 28 or 128 speed steps, with your speed table set up properly, is indistinguishable from a rheostat.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Water Stop

Today's DCC controllers are as easy to use as the remote for your
TV. Push a button and turn the speed control. That's about it.
To toot the whistle, or ring the bell you have other buttons for those.

And you just never know when someone is going to have a loco
that catches your eye, and there you are, ready to run it along
with your Steamer. And have individual control of each with DCC.

Don't worry about the CVs. They are for those with a high tech
mind set. You likely won't need them. I don't.

Don


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

Hey DonR,

"Those with a high-tech mindset?"

I have a degree in Electronics Technology, and I used that knowledge for 36 years while
in the employ of McDonnell-Douglas and Boeing in their Engineering Labs. We did some really "high -tech" testing and development of Communications, Navigation, and Weapons Control systems on Civil and Military aircraft. I worked in Wind Tunnels, Antenna Ranges, and Anechoic Chambers as well.

I'm no "babe in the woods" when it comes to Technology, it's just that I never had any experience with DCC!

Cheers,
Water Stop


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Water stop, with all that knowledge you first should master the private message! Thanks for toning down the caps. Listen to the answers you have gotten, these guys use the stuff regularly. Sometimes, maybe its not your fault , you come off as brash. You asked a question,it was answered two fold, take the advice, please don't berate or take offence at every little nuance. Don was just pointing out there is a lot of stuff you may not need, not challenging your qualifications. Life is short, live it up and run the trains, no need for the other stuff. Thanks.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

sjm9911 said:


> Water stop, with all that knowledge you first should master the private message! Thanks for toning down the caps. Listen to the answers you have gotten, these guys use the stuff regularly. Sometimes, maybe its not your fault , you come off as brash. You asked a question,it was answered two fold, take the advice, please don't berate or take offence at every little nuance. Don was just pointing out there is a lot of stuff you may not need, not challenging your qualifications. Life is short, live it up and run the trains, no need for the other stuff. Thanks.


Amen to that.


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

So now what do I do?


----------

